# Help, my hemp smells like marijuana



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, so it's a relatively nice fresh green smell wafting up from the nappy bin when I open it, but it does bring to mind secret pot plants and hydroponics systems...

Is this simply the famed hemp stink, or it is normal wet smell from the fibre? Because it smells *exactly* like the living plant.

I'm going to boil them, I think.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't have an answer lol
but I guess there could be worse smells


----------



## heather_c (Mar 18, 2006)

It does not sound like normal hemp stink. Normal hemp stink smells like ammonia/stale pee to me. I would not describe it as "a relatively nice fresh green smell".







Boiling sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Mytwokids (Feb 2, 2004)

I've had the same issues and wondered the same thing. I boiled mine over the weekend and that did help a lot. There is still a slight smell after its peed on but I have to really try and smell it. Quite a difference from how he used to smell in them







.


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie (Jun 23, 2005)

hehehe.. i just have to laugh, you poor thing. i just cant imagine my babys bum smelling like marijuana, that would be soo awful!

maybe strip them with something like dawn?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

What have you been feeding that baby?


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*







What have you been feeding that baby?

















I know - I'm just glad I'm not going through airport security with her in it...

(hmm, actually just finished a bowl of "hemp plus" cereal. Maybe I am feeding her too much hemp!)


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

And how would you know?
















Hemp stink usually smells BAD. Like that dipe you forgot for three days in the wet bag. I've never had any smell like the buds.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

LoL . . . I like the smell of marijuana . . . when hemp stinks, you won't have to ask if it stinks. It's a crazy, horrible, maddening smell.


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

I wish my diaper pail smelled that fresh. . .








I'm thinking the pee will take care of the other aroma pretty quickly!


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

LOL, This is hilarious, I never had anything smell that nice in my diaper pail. You sure there isn't someone hiding in your laundry room smokin out?


----------

